# Changes to the Forum: Additions or Changes



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

as ya'll have probably noticed, I am the new Admin here. I've already made some subtle changes in the formats and other things behind the curtains to try to get new members interested in joining and bringing back some of the older seasoned members that have dropped back into the shadows.
I know that Old Man Winter is upon us and not much of us get out on the trails or in the woods when it's cold and wet. (I know I don't).
I would like to hear your feedback and suggestions on what you think would be good for the community to make the forum easier to navigate or to attract new members. I have already changed the "tag words" that pop up in the google searches.
so with this short intro, please take your time and make notes and then submit them here.
each and every request will be seriously considered.
thank you for your time,
John

ps - I spent 21 years in the US Navy on 5 different ships and for some crazy reason, all those ships wanted to go into the far reaches of the Mediterranean Sea and all over the North Atlantic Ocean. I have been to more countries than I can count and I have hiked in just about every country that I visited. I am an avid woodworker and craftsman. so when Randy invited me to join this forum, I jumped on it right away and here I am. I'm really looking forward to being a part of YOUR community as a fellow craftsman and not just as an Administrator.
and as a side note; ya'll have no idea how relaxing this forum is compared to the others that I moderate that are filled with so many personality disorders, bickering, bullying, etc. I'm just happy to be here and to be a part of your family.
thank you.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

To your side note: Yeah, this place has (at least in the time I've been coming here) been pretty amazing as far as lack of argument is concerned. The two most contentious topics (politics and religion) are usually left at the door so the advice and info flow freely. There was a bit of back and forth about traditional oil finishes vs. polyurethane one time, but no blood was drawn.
As for changes to the site: If it's a major change or addition, a quick explanation for those of us who are not very computer savvy would be great.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

Dana - believe it or not, I too am still learning this new fangled computer stuff. I don't have a "smart" phone because I'm not smart enough to figure it out. When I first became moderator on other forums, it was like Dad handing you the keys to the family car and said "here, go learn how to drive - and don't wreck it". Big Jim, who just recently joined, is my inspiration and mentor from the WoodWorkingTalk forum. He taught me all I know about moderating and managing a forum. (and he is still pulling my strings once-in-awhile LOL).
yesterday, on another forum, we had a mentally ill person that posted over 180 gibberish posts in less than 24 hours.
this forum hasn't had that many posts in months.
I come here to sit under ya'lls shade tree where I can hear the birds chirping and watch the butterflies flutter about in total bliss.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I played with a computer back in high school (a TRS80 by Tandy/Radio Shack) but then had pretty much nothing to do with them until the early 2000s by which time anything I knew was long outdated. In 2005 I went to work for the snacks division of Kelloggs and had to punch in all my hours on a computer so I'd use the one my folks had until I finally broke down and bought one myself. Heck of a learning curve, I can tell you.
Eventually, the company issued us smart phones and then replaced them with iPhones for tracking hours. I still have the iPhone; one of the incentives they gave us to stick around to the end when they informed us that we were all being downsized was that we could keep our phones. It isn't connected to a system these days so it's basically just a fancy pocket watch/camera.

We had a spamming attack a couple of years ago. Russians, I think. The admins were AWOL at the time and several users got fed up and left. Ah well, onward and upward.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Wow John, I am humbled, believe me I am not a good example of a mod. lol

I love this forum also, it is the quite side of the forums for me, except maybe the WWT which I really like also. I hope the forum grows by leaps and bounds with great members and not a bunch chest pounding egos who think they are better than everyone else.

Collecting and making sticks is addictive, I love it. If I got off track here John, just slap my wrist.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I think my first post here was in 2014. We have always had a good group. Everyone has accepted and encouraged the other members at whatever skill level they were at and whatever their style of stick making. And the free flow of sharing tips and skills with each other. For the most part corrective suggestions are offered rather than criticizing each other work. Just mutual respect. For the most part I have found that to be a trait with stick and cane makers.

The goal is finding and attracting them. The UK has a number of large groups like the British Stickmaking Guild. It is almost a national pass time. In the US there is only one dedicated cane and stick makers group that, I know of, the American National Cane Club in central Pennsylvania. It has a small active membership that have been dedicated to making canes for vets. Most of us in this country are spread though out carving clubs and group. There are 2 or 3 active US face book cane and stick group. not my favorite place and I dropped face book. I think an active site attack those looking for it. It has to have members that are willing to share with and welcome newcomers and maintain a active site discussion about sticks and how to. When the old site started getting a lot of spam and lost monitors people started leaving and the conversations stop. As did the newcomers. I was gone for a few mounths when I statred back dww2 and I talked to one another. But you need more to have a on going active site. I have emaild some off those old Members I had emails for. it may help is the site could send emails to old members inviting them to stop in and see whats new. I think some would return.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

That is very commendable and the very reason I personally want to be a part of this forum.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Me too jim!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Randy, was Rodney one of the old gang you reached out to? I really miss seeing his work. Seeing his canes inspired me to try a lot of new things.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

No, I did not have Rodney's email. I I sent emails to Cobalt, MJC4 and Gloops. Cobalt and Gloop are in the UK.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes, I remember Cobalt and Gloops. Nice guys. As I recall, one had a yellow lab topped cane and the other had a dodo topped cane as their profile pics.
And MJC4 was the other ex-Marine who was a geologist, I think. Another great guy.
Maybe I'll drop Rodney a line via his Etsy shop.


----------

